# NCM with University degree



## Canuck_55555 (22 Mar 2018)

I would like to be a NCM, but would also like to go to RMC. I am just wondering if that is possible, or if you have any other ideas please respond.
Cheers, a Canadian


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Mar 2018)

No, it is not possible to go to RMC to get a university degree and then serve as an NCM.  RMC (and the plan under which the students at RMC are funded - ROTP) has the sole purpose of creating officers, it is not to provide an altruistic method of giving educational credentials to those who wish them.  If you want to serve as an NCM, join as an NCM and get a degree on your own time and dime while serving (with whatever educational reimbursement that is provided) or, get a degree on your own time and dime and then join as an NCM.


----------



## Canuck_55555 (22 Mar 2018)

Thanks, helped me a lot.


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Apr 2018)

Just keep in mind that just because some officer has a degree, they are not somehow better or more qualified to be a good soldier. Supposedly they (officers) acquire leadership skills but many are unfortunately abject failures at that but still get a prize for getting through. And to keep things in perspective and fair, some NCM also fail to progress and so it is also true that some NCM soldiers are not good leaders and not even very good in their tradecraft. 

Except in the heads of people who hold them, a degree from RMC is nothing special and on civvy street most of us don’t give a flying frig about that place, it’s degrees, history or reputation.  I still see RMC graduates that cannot string 2 sentences together. 
You  can join the reserves as an NCM and  take a degree in a civilian university.


----------



## runormal (3 Apr 2018)

Couldn't the OP move to Kingston and then join the reserves. From there he'd be able to take courses at RMC (on his own dime).


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2018)

runormal said:
			
		

> Couldn't the OP move to Kingston and then join the reserves. From there he'd be able to take courses at RMC (on his own dime).


No, the OP wants his cake and to eat it too. Free university degree but not becoming an officer.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (3 Apr 2018)

Devil’s advocate:

In theory, one could go to RMC, graduate, fail phase training, and then request to relinquish their commission. 

Very unethical, but theoretically possible.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2018)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Devil’s advocate:
> 
> In theory, one could go to RMC, graduate, fail phase training, and then request to relinquish their commission.
> 
> Very unethical, but theoretically possible.


Unless the recommendation was release...


----------



## expwor (3 Apr 2018)

Not that I know for sure, just guessing here. But couldn't he get an undergraduate degree from a civilian university, then after he graduates apply for graduate studies at RMC.  I'm assuming (I know dangerous) that it's having a RMC degree thats important to him. And doesn't RMC (again I'm not sure and stand to be corrected) allow some civilians to take graduate studies.
I'm guessing here and like I said I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong

Tom


----------



## sidemount (3 Apr 2018)

Not completely true.

Reservists can go to RMC full time even if they are NCMs

From the applications page:

Members of the CAF, their Spouses and DND Employees

RMC offers a variety of academic programmes and educational opportunities, via Continuing Studies to all serving members of the CAF, spouses of CAF members, and employees of the Federal Government of Canada. Offerings include:

Full and part time academic programmes in Arts, Science and Engineering;

And then goes on to list others.


I know a reservist PO who has a degree from RMC and is now completing graduates studies there as well.



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidemount (3 Apr 2018)

It just wouldnt be free. Subject to ilp reimbursement limits for Res.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (3 Apr 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, the OP wants his cake and to eat it too. Free university degree but not becoming an officer.



I don't see any indication of unreasonable expectation - just a simple question regarding a possibility, which was basically answered in the first response.

And *anybody* can have his/her/its cake and eat it too. What they _*cannot*_ do is eat their cake and have it too - the correct version of the most-oft screwed-up saying of all time.

Sorry, that's just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (3 Apr 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, the OP wants his cake and to eat it too. Free university degree but not becoming an officer.



Or he could just submit an ILP, get a degree and have it work out the same. Free university and no need to be an officer.


----------

